# Home RV parking



## Barry W. Sanderlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I need a simple, cheap way to construct a place to park my RV at home. Any suggestions?


----------



## DKRITTER (Apr 25, 2016)

Park it in the grass.

Simple and cheap


----------



## luv2travel (May 4, 2016)

We converted the back patio area into a storage area. We just took out part of our fencing and put up a gate so we can get it in and out with ease.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (May 5, 2016)

Hello Barry - I think if we knew what you had to work with there, you could get more helpful feedback.


----------

